# bootup errors



## nu2fbsd (Mar 5, 2010)

After configuring the system to mount my ntfs partition which is on ad0s1 and pen drive, I got this on the screen on boot up. 


```
Mounting local file systems: mount_msdos: /dev/da0s1: No such file or directory
Mounting /etc/fstab filesystems failed, startup aborted
ERROR: ABORTING BOOT (sending SIGTERM to parent)!
init:/bin/sh on /etc/rc terminated abnormally, going to single user mode
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh
```

I did RETURN and entered single user mode and commented out the entries for the ntfs and pen drive devices and rebooted.
I would like to auto mount my pen drive when I plug it in. I am using E17.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2010)

nu2fbsd said:
			
		

> I would like to auto mount my pen drive when I plug it in. I am using E17.



I don't know if Enlightenment uses HAL or not but on Gnome, XFCE and KDE 'auto-mount' (when you insert the pen drive) gets done with HAL. Follow the HAL FAQ (without the gnome specific stuff) and see what happens:

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html


----------



## lyuts (Mar 7, 2010)

Setting a file system to auto mount in /etc/fstab doesn't make it mount whenever you plug it in. You need to set 'noauto' option for your da0s1 in /etc/fstab.


----------



## nu2fbsd (Mar 8, 2010)

I plugged in the pendrive and the pen drive auto mounts but I do not know where?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2010)

nu2fbsd said:
			
		

> I plugged in the pendrive and the pen drive auto mounts but I do not know where?



Usually in a subdirectory of /media/.


----------

